
FBI says hackers hit key services in three US cities - immortal_agent
http://svhp.wordpress.com/2011/12/14/fbi-says-hackers-hit-key-services-in-three-us-cities/
======
0x006A
the text is a straight copy from
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16157883>

